# House and Animal Sit in Andalucian Farmhouse in Almeria



## 117944 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking for a pet loving Motorhomer that will be in Almeria, Andalucia, Spain towards the end of the year and would be interested in spending Christmas in a renovated farmhouse, with Central Heating, Log Burning Stove and Wireless Broadband, in exchange for looking after house and 2 dogs and a cat

Actual dates are December 20th to January 2nd and there is excellent parking outside the front door.

Please log onto http://www.fuente-arriba.com for full details of the accommodation and its location.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

I am an experience pet sitter and am free during the time you need help. the link to your website is not working so will send you a pm and we can go from there.

Pat


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pat

I don't think fuentearriba is a subsciber, he hasn't got one of those little crowns after his name!! 

If he isn't he can't access Private Messages


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Jenny

Yeah I realised after I had done it. I have been on to one of the travel sites they use to contact them.

Thanks for taking the trouble to let me know though.

Pat


----------

